# Using UK Debit & Credit cards in Gibraltar



## Williams2

Being fairly new to living in Spain, I'll no doubt fancy a drive down to 
Gibraltar to check out the Rock, the shops and everything.
Obviously like most British expats with friends & family as well as
the odd financial commitments in Britain. I've hung onto my 
British current account, bank cards, debit and credit cards and
everything ( the best ones at any rate ) while using my Spanish
bank account and debit & credit cards ( in Euro's ) in Spain.

My question is with Gibraltar using pounds sterling or at least
accepting British pounds Sterling ( I know Gib have their own
version of the pound )
When using my British current account debit card at Gibraltarian
Bank ATM's or any of the shops on the Rock; will I be charged any
foreign transaction fee for using my UK card in Gib or will using it
count the same as using my card in England, namely no extra
charges.
The same question applies when using British Credit cards in
Gib will I be free of extra charges, like using it in Britain.

Are any of the big British banks in Gib namely Barclays, HSBC,
Lloyds, Nat West and Royal Bank of Scotland.

If I get Gibraltarian pounds in my change while in Gibraltar, is
it best to exchange them for British pounds before leaving the
Rock. Assuming one for one exchange rate and the difficulties
of changing Gibraltarian pounds in the UK or anywhere else
maybe ?

Finally do Gibraltarian shops offer discounts to visitors who
pay in British pounds rather than Euro's ? as again I here rumours
from some Expats of getting a discount in certain shops in
Gib when paying in British pounds.


----------



## Alcalaina

You can use British debit and credit cards in ATMs and shops in Gibraltar without having to pay foreign transaction charges.

There is no difference between the value of a UK pound and a Gibraltar pound, so there are no exchange rate issues. However, Gibraltar coins and notes aren't legal tender in the UK, but British ones are fine in Gib. Avoid accumulating a pocketful of coins, and if you have to pay cash for larger items, ask for your change in UK notes. If you do get stuck with Gib notes, you can probably change them in banks there.

Not sure about discounts, but the shopkeepers on Main Street are happy to rip you off in any currency! Their "tax free" prices are often higher than Amazon - it's worth haggling.


----------

